# Paramount Question



## kodyind (Mar 23, 2015)

I bought a 1972 chrome paramount today, the guy I bought it from had owned it for 4 years and when he got it  it came with an extra rear cassette, I think he might have changed the cassette but I am not sure so does anyone know what cassette it should have came with

thanks
Jim


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 23, 2015)

All pre 1980 bikes used a threaded freewheel, not a cassette. Multiple sizes were used.
   The 1972 dealer specs will list sizes available.
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1971_1980/1972_07.html


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 23, 2015)

detroitbike said:


> All pre 1980 bikes used a threaded freewheel, not a cassette.




Close but not quite. The 1979 Super Le Tour II used a Shimano Altus Freehub (cassette) and was the first 12-speed Schwinn.



kodyind said:


> I bought a 1972 chrome paramount today, the guy I bought it from had owned it for 4 years and when he got it  it came with an extra rear cassette, I think he might have changed the cassette but I am not sure so does anyone know what cassette it should have came with




A 1972 Paramount would have come with a Regina freewheel, however the cogs included would have varied depending on the model.

What model Paramount is it? Note that 1972 was the last year full chrome was available as an option, so that is pretty cool!


----------



## kodyind (Mar 24, 2015)

Metacortex said:


> Close but not quite. The 1979 Super Le Tour II used a Shimano Altus Freehub (cassette) and was the first 12-speed Schwinn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It is a 15 speed deluxe, I will post photo's tonight

Jim


----------



## vincev (Mar 24, 2015)

In 1972 Schwinn didnt use a cassette.Must have been altered over the years.The ratios varied.


----------



## kodyind (Mar 24, 2015)

Sorry I called it a cassette, it is a freewheel. Newbe to lightweights


----------



## vincev (Mar 24, 2015)

Please post the pics. I have 2 Paramounts but never get tired o looking at them.


----------



## bikeman76 (Mar 24, 2015)

If it's a P13 with a double crank (52-49) it should be a 14-16-18-23-26 freewheel or optional 14-16-18-21-24.

If it's a P15 with a triple crank (54-49-36) it should be a 14-16-19-25-31 freewheel.


----------



## kodyind (Mar 24, 2015)

Vincev
  I see that you are in Crown Point, I am in Elkhart. This bike came with the manual and tool kit


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 24, 2015)

The freewheel is a that is often changed by the owner to suit the area where he or she rides. It is also a part that gets replaced when it is worn out. Not having the original freewheel is not a big deal. Do you plan on riding this bike?


----------



## vincev (Mar 24, 2015)

kodyind said:


> Vincev
> I see that you are in Crown Point, I am in Elkhart. This bike came with the manual and tool kit




Hey,if your ever out this way stop on by.Good to see another Hoosier.


----------



## kodyind (Mar 24, 2015)

fat tire trader said:


> The freewheel is a that is often changed by the owner to suit the area where he or she rides. It is also a part that gets replaced when it is worn out. Not having the original freewheel is not a big deal. Do you plan on riding this bike?





I do have the correct Regina freewheel, I just did not know if the regina or the one the is on it was the correct one


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 24, 2015)

I think Regina was correct for everything in the 70s


----------

